# Grocery Options and Cost in Aruba



## ocdb8r (Feb 14, 2008)

What are the options for stocking up in Aruba?  How do costs compare to the U.S.?


----------



## Janis (Feb 14, 2008)

Depends on what you buy. If you buy American food items (triscuits, Peter Pan etc.) - the prices are much higher than at home. Produce was also pricy.

Cheese, meats, etc. were reasonable.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 14, 2008)

I think in general, the prices are about 10% higher in Aruba than here in NY, with the exception of beer. The price is very high, especially for american beer.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 14, 2008)

chrisnwillie said:


> I think in general, the prices are about 10% higher in Aruba than here in NY, with the exception of beer. The price is very high, especially for american beer.



I wish it was 10% higher.  Milk was $8 a gallon last April. Everything is a least 30% higher with many items double the cost in the US, especially snack foods and soda.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, so it sounds like, pack snack foods.  Soda we can live without.  What about meat (like if we want to get some steak to BBQ), coldcuts for sandwiches...etc?  I don't suppose there's a Costco type place on the island?


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 14, 2008)

gmarine said:


> I wish it was 10% higher.  Milk was $8 a gallon last April. Everything is a least 30% higher with many items double the cost in the US, especially snack foods and soda.



Not as bad as Hawaii.  It was $8.25 at a supermarket in Waikiki, $6.50 at Costco 3 years ago when milk was $2.79 at Costco at home.  I wonder how much is now in HI.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 14, 2008)

davhu1 said:


> Not as bad as Hawaii.  It was $8.25 at a supermarket in Waikiki, $6.50 at Costco 3 years ago when milk was $2.79 at Costco at home.  I wonder how much is now in HI.



Harborside at Atlantis has a small grocery store onsite. In 2004 milk was $4 a quart.  Going again this year, I cant wait to see how much it is now.


----------



## LDT (Feb 14, 2008)

Be sure and try the stroop waffles.  We always pig out on them and bring a bunch back home.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 14, 2008)

gmarine said:


> I wish it was 10% higher.  Milk was $8 a gallon last April. Everything is a least 30% higher with many items double the cost in the US, especially snack foods and soda.



I guess we don't purchase the same things.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 15, 2008)

If you go to a local grocery store like Ling & Sons, while it is expensive, it is way way cheaper than buying anything at the little convenience stores at the resorts.  And I find it interesting to visit places like local groceries...then again I am an oddball, lol.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 15, 2008)

Cathy, not an oddball or I am too    Anyway, we love to go to Ling and the other supermarkets near them for the homemade raisin bread, the dutch cheese, etc. etc.  We gave up bringing any food long years ago.  I guess we don't buy the same thing as another poster as we have never seen the prices 30% higher - in the mini-marts at the timeshares yes, at Ling's NO.  Linda


----------



## gmarine (Feb 15, 2008)

Kong Hing is another good choice for groceries. 

The price difference does depend on what you buy, but many things are at least 30% higher than in the states. The is especially true of milk which was $8 a gallon at Lings. Things like chips,cookies, and even bottled water are also much higher. Diet Pepsi was around $4 a six pack of cans.

As another poster mentioned, beer is very expensive. A case of 24 12OZ Michelob Ultra was over $40.

Bread and cheese are reasonable. Sandwich meats are as well however the quality is not comparable to Boars Head or any other premium brand.


----------

